# Master degree routes : Thesis or NON Thesis?



## 3John2 (Feb 12, 2012)

Just wondering ye all think is the best route for a university, non seminary, masters degree. Would that be with a thesis or non thesis route? In the long term for someone seeking to be employed as a teacher/professor which would be more beneficial & reflect a bit more positive on ones credentials? Sorry not sure if this has been covered before, I tried searching but way too many threads.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Thesis is usually seen as better than non-thesis, especially if one is applying for PhD work.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 12, 2012)

CharlieJ said:


> Thesis is usually seen as better than non-thesis, especially if one is applying for PhD work.



 If you plan to pursue a PhD, then the thesis route is the way to go. If not, then it is not as important.


----------



## 3John2 (Feb 12, 2012)

That's what I thought but I'd figure I'd ask those with more wisdom to chime in on their views. Thanks again.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 12, 2012)

What is the subject matter in which you are pursuing a Master's degree?


----------



## Tim (Feb 12, 2012)

If you want to go beyond a masters, the answer is undoubtedly: thesis.


----------



## 3John2 (Feb 12, 2012)

SolaScriptura said:


> What is the subject matter in which you are pursuing a Master's degree?



History.


----------



## John Bunyan (Feb 12, 2012)

3John2 said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > What is the subject matter in which you are pursuing a Master's degree?
> ...




That's the same as my mother's, cool. What is your research project?


----------

